# jeep tires question?



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Might buy my dads jeep (2002 wrangler 4.0 4cly 90,000 miles) what size tires would be ok without any major changes needed? going to put a lift kit on it. 32x10.5x 15? thanks


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I thought the 4.0 was an inline 6? Those tires would barely fit without lift so I think they will be fine. I can't remember what my dad has on his. I think they are 30x9.5x15 or 31x10.5x15


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

YellowDogGuns said:


> Might buy my dads jeep (2002 wrangler 4.0 4cly 90,000 miles) what size tires would be ok without any major changes needed? going to put a lift kit on it. 32x10.5x 15? thanks


You can put 32-11.5-15 with 2" of lift and not rub the fenders. You might need some wheel spacers with stock wheels or aftermarket wheels with less backspace or they will rub at full turn. I dont know if they make 32-10.5-15 tires. Most 32" tires are 11.5" wide.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the help, now i hope my dad will cut me a deal. lol 88 years old and still driving a jeep and pulling teeth.


----------

